# cheapest merino wool base layers?



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone know the best place get mid-heavy weight merino wool baselayers for a decent price?

want a base layer thats going keep me warm when in the stand.

also for those that use hand muffs where can i get a good quality set of these for a reasonable price that will get the job done?

Thanks, Eric


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Careful of "Cheapest", I got a super cheap set named after one of the big scent concealment companies that was scratchy as heck.

Try Sierra Trading, and the discount spots for sales on Icebreaker, Smartwool. I just got some Red___ [something] from ST that was cheap [long sleeve zip neck $44] and its soft/comfortable


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Beendare said:


> Careful of "Cheapest", I got a super cheap set named after one of the big scent concealment companies that was scratchy as heck.
> 
> Try Sierra Trading, and the discount spots for sales on Icebreaker, Smartwool. I just got some Red___ [something] from ST that was cheap [long sleeve zip neck $44] and its soft/comfortable


thanks, keep it coming...really need to know because this is about the last thing i need to finally be able to get out into the woods


----------



## buggz620 (Jan 13, 2011)

I like Minus33 not sure if its the cheapest but cheaper than Smart Wool.
Best long underwear purchase I have made no scratch no odor.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm looking at some smartwool mid-weight base layers 100% merino wool, are they any good?

i can get these at 50% off at my dads work so was wondering if smartwool makes good base layers?

thanks, Eric


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

what about underarmour cold gear?


----------



## Joe D (Dec 10, 2003)

+1 for Minus 33, good quality wool with various weights.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Try LL Bean.. Nice stuff for the money, and the company warranty is excellent...


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

get on the classified adds here on AT you might find some used stuff ..or try Camo fire they just had a huge sell on Merino wool stuff


----------



## ishpeming1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I too got the $44 merino zip neck by red ram which is made by icebreaker which is my favorite brand but pricey. I have owned other merino. I personally don't like smart wool or the Patagonia wool nearly as much as icebreaker stuff. Sierra trader has this red ram made by icebreaker tops in a couple styles and bottoms at can't beat price especially if you sign up for their mobile app which gets you free shipping.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Backcountry.com has some pretty good deals at times, and free shipping.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

The thing that is just crazy about this wool base layer is it doesn't get as stinky. Wear a Sitka core base or something like dryfit base and in one day of hunting in the mtns- it wreaks!

I could wear my Icebreaker or smartwool base for days and it just doesn't acquire that same stink- no clue why


...


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

+2 for Minus 33, good quality wool with various weights.


----------



## ishpeming1 (Aug 2, 2012)

When u get some merino please be advised to Never put it in the dryer or wash on the hot cycle. You will shrink it to super small in a hurry. As mentioned one of the best qualities is the No Stink!


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Backcountry or REI


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

hunthardcore frequently has good deals.


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.joneswares.com/

Check out Joneswares. Made in the US, small family business, GREAT quality. Not "hunting" focused, but as base layers - for hunting, or, if you like outdoor sports, they are great!


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

i've have a minus33 merino wool top and bottom baselayer set. i've been happy with them. the top runs a little big. i usually wear a Large and should have gotten a Medium. the quality seems to be good.

i also have some smartwool stuff and some REI stuff that i like as well.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks guys keep it coming


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheap+Merino Wool=Oxymoron. Stuff's the shizzle. Expensive and darn well worth it!


----------



## tinker01 (Sep 30, 2009)

bowtecha said:


> thanks guys keep it coming


I got my merino wool from FILSON.COM they sell all kinds of wool i also go 22 oz Wool Pants. Awsume!! great stuff. also check WOOLRICH. they also sell and make WOOL Clothes.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks keep it coming, brands, weights you would recommend for stand hunting, etc


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Posting to read later


----------



## Jake L (Aug 20, 2010)

Steepandcheap.com is the one deal at a time site for backcountry.com and often has merino layers for a steal of a price, I personally have some red ram and stoic merino from them


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Minus 33 exp weight is awesome stuff!


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

-33, I love it.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

for 50% off get the smart wool.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

War_Material said:


> what about underarmour cold gear?


I have cold gear and have been looking at some merino. The cold gear just doesn't feel warm when I have it on. I feel like the cold air just goes right through it. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

chasemukluk said:


> I have cold gear and have been looking at some merino. The cold gear just doesn't feel warm when I have it on. I feel like the cold air just goes right through it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


thats kind of what i thought about UA base layers


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just bought a Smartwool MTS zip neck top for $37 on Sierra Trading Post. Came out to $45 with shipping.


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

chasemukluk said:


> I have cold gear and have been looking at some merino. The cold gear just doesn't feel warm when I have it on. I feel like the cold air just goes right through it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Agree!!!

For years I've been throwing my coat over the front rail of my climber and then connect my backpack over it to hold it in place while I climb. Tuesday the coat fell and I thought just tough it out. I was only wearing a cold gear pull over. It surely doesn't stop the wind. I felt like I was sitting there without a shirt on. I like the cold gear because it seems to work well for a big temperature range but I always make sure I have something that will stop the wind.


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

Sams Club sells Merino Wool /Polyester blend tops and bottoms called Omni-Wool. Normally it is priced at about $16 per piece, but I bought some on clearance last spring for $5 per piece. It works pretty well and does not stink like UA brand gear or other pure poly under garments.


----------



## NJPDDET (Sep 14, 2003)

Flydown said:


> Cheap+Merino Wool=Oxymoron. Stuff's the shizzle. Expensive and darn well worth it!


Agreed! There are places to cut back in if you must, but here is not that place!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

escout402 said:


> I just bought a Smartwool MTS zip neck top for $37 on Sierra Trading Post. Came out to $45 with shipping.


this is exactly what i was looking at


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

NJPDDET said:


> Agreed! There are places to cut back in if you must, but here is not that place!


good to know thanks.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

chasemukluk said:


> I have cold gear and have been looking at some merino. The cold gear just doesn't feel warm when I have it on. I feel like the cold air just goes right through it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think that you are expecting the right results from the UA Cold Gear. The Cold Gear is not meant to be a warm, insulating, layer. It is meant to wick sweat in order to keep you dry during aerobic exercise. You might find the UA Base Map series to be warmer when sitting, but for the prices that they charge for it, you might as well invest in some merino wool.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

For the handwarmer get a arctic shield. Best I have ever used. Has the hand holes on top which is nice for access. It's decent sized but doesn't get in the way and has a small pocket on the front that zips close. It's water proof and light weight. I got mine through legendary whitetails at www.deergear.com but you can get them cheaper off of eBay. I just get excited when I get a legendary whitetails box in the mail! Lol


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

You can get Terramar brand merino base layers for good prices on Sierra Trading Post, Campmor, Amazon, etc.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/te...?filterString=Terramar~b~2010/&colorFamily=27


----------

